# Robuchon



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Joel Robuchon, one of the greatest chefs of all time, has died.
I had the pleasure of meeting him in his restaurant in Las Vegas and have eaten in his restaurants in London, NY, Paris and Singapore. Always a delightful experience.
A sad loss. R.I.P.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Having never met the man, but harboring a long term love affair with good food, I feel the loss. May Mr. Robuchon rest in peace.


----------

